# Arcadia deep heat projector



## karlscaff93 (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi all does anybody have any experience with these type of heat bulbs ..... I have been doing a lot of research into lighting over the quarantine period and these bulbs are said to produce an amount of infrared A,B and C they are designed to be used along side a dimming thermostat 
This would be very beneficial in my climate as high temperatures in summer and low temperatures in winter does fluctuate the basking temperatures in my tortoise shed ( I currently use 100w Mercury vapour bulbs ) on a thermostat the basking spot would be a more stable temperature year round and as these bulbs don’t provide heat in a form of light the probe of the thermostat would absorb less heat which would make the basking spot more accurate ? 
Along side these bulbs I would plan to use my t5 pros close by to provide uv light and visible light to allow the tortoises to find the basking areas ( in the same way as in the photo ) 

Has anybody tested a similar set up ???


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 19, 2020)

karlscaff93 said:


> Hi all does anybody have any experience with these type of heat bulbs ..... I have been doing a lot of research into lighting over the quarantine period and these bulbs are said to produce an amount of infrared A,B and C they are designed to be used along side a dimming thermostat
> This would be very beneficial in my climate as high temperatures in summer and low temperatures in winter does fluctuate the basking temperatures in my tortoise shed ( I currently use 100w Mercury vapour bulbs ) on a thermostat the basking spot would be a more stable temperature year round and as these bulbs don’t provide heat in a form of light the probe of the thermostat would absorb less heat which would make the basking spot more accurate ?
> Along side these bulbs I would plan to use my t5 pros close by to provide uv light and visible light to allow the tortoises to find the basking areas ( in the same way as in the photo )
> 
> ...



I’m pretty sure that I started a thread on this some time ago when these bulbs were first being introduced. Maybe search for that thread, there were a few comments pro n con.


I think this is that thread - https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/thoughts-on-arcadia’s-new-deep-heat-projector-dhp.170555/


----------



## CandyAss (Aug 23, 2020)

I currently use these for my three desert Tortoise's closed-ish chamber. I have two of them, connected to a Vivarium Electronics VE300x2 thermostat, to cover the basking area. I like having the heat separate from the light/UV source so I can fine tune everything.


----------



## method89 (Aug 23, 2020)

__





Arcadia deep heat projector


I have recently purchased the Arcadia deep heat projector bulbs. They produce no light and are said to produce a broad infrared spectrum that other bulbs can't do and mimics the sun. Has anyone else used these as a heat source? IF so what are your experiences with them? My hatchings seem to...




www.tortoiseforum.org





I found @Markw84 's post to be a good enough reason to stop using it.


----------



## johnreuk (Aug 28, 2020)

I use these with my Indian Star and Radiated tortoises, alongside an Arcadia Jungle Dawn for high visible light, and an Arcadia flood for UV provision. All over the basking site. The DHP's replaced halogen basking bulbs, and I much prefer the DHP. Subjectively I think the tortoises basking behaviour is better, and I like to think the DHP and other bulb combination is less desiccating to the carapace than the halogen basking lamps.


----------

